# New Feature: Postcards



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We've been working on a new *Postcard* feature for the IBS Community, sponsored by our book IBS Chat: Real Stories and Solutions, and today we are ready to launch it.Our Postcards tool allows you to send an e-card to a friend perhaps sharing how you are coping with IBS. You can also use it to simply send a greeting.Choose a picture, add music if you like, add a message and send it.Visit the new *Irritable Bowel Syndrome Postcards* now. The navigation bar at the top of every screen has a new link to it.If you have a picture that you think others would like to send with a postcard, please send it to us at [email protected]Jeff


----------

